
Mark Shuttleworth on Ubuntu popularity and Canonical profitability - elorant
https://www.zdnet.com/article/mark-shuttleworth-on-ubuntu-popularity-and-canonical-profitability/
======
dm319
Great. The linux desktop environment benefits greatly from a profitable
backer... congrats to Mark Shuttleworth, and all the ubuntu team making it
happen.

